# tiles -slate substrate



## dazza32 (Jun 20, 2009)

hi there everyone what do you all think of using tiles or maybe slate tiles for vivarium substrate for bearded dragon..only as theres a lot of mixed reveiws on sand...:hmm:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Harmless, easy to clean, however some people dont like the look of it but at the end of the day its your pet so whatever keeps it happy :2thumb:


----------



## dazza32 (Jun 20, 2009)

cheers might get some nice big slate tiles...should look sweet :2thumb: it will look better than news paper ect ,,,, theres too many mixed reviews on sand....





Dynamos Dragons said:


> Harmless, easy to clean, however some people dont like the look of it but at the end of the day its your pet so whatever keeps it happy :2thumb:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

it depends on if you feed in or out of the viv, alot of peoples aopinions are if you feed out the viv it shouldnt be a problem!

we used vinyl tiles for our beardie and he loved it, as long as you provide plenty of raised areas and large rocks I cant see the problem as its easier to clean, harmless and also you can get tiles which look appealing!


----------



## gecko88 (May 8, 2009)

I go to wickes and ask for all the broken slate tiles usually £1.18 i think. but coz the broken ones they just throw away you can get them for free usually... just sand the edges down with rough sand paper... done ready to go in the viv and i use play sand as a sort of filler.


----------



## badgerboy (Feb 21, 2009)

I use slate tiles in both my beardie's vivs. Rough, pretty, and I use desert sand dampened and packed as a 'grout' and gap-filler. It sets like concrete.


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

ive got sand and tiles too

Tiles for the salad area and sand everywhere else

I feed Toodles in a rub so he doesn't eat the sand :flrt:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate, I'm firmly in the anti tile brigade, but when all is said and done, it's your chioce.

But let me give you a compromise sugestion, some on here use broken tiles, or even better, flat stone, layed on the viv floor, then fill in the cracks with sand, this might give you a more natural looking viv : victory:

Hadesdragon has a couple of vivs with this setup, I was trying to find some pics of them, but can't :bash:, I'm sure if you P.M him, he will show some to you.

Jay


----------



## mika_len (Jul 13, 2009)

Just to let you know,i went in Wickes the other day,and they had large (sorry,don't know size off hand lol) slate tiles @£1.29 each.I don't know if you have a Wickes closer,but that was at the Cribbs Causeway 1.

Caz


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

jabba1967 said:


> Hi mate, I'm firmly in the anti tile brigade
> Jay


why??


----------

